# Element 2014 Knacken im Hinterbau



## fricc (6. Juni 2015)

Mein Element RSL 2014 hat vor kurzem im Hinterbau erst zu knarzen und dann zu knacken begonnen. Ein Anziehen aller Schrauben hat vorerst wieder für Ruhe gesorgt - allerdings nicht für lange. Bereits während der ersten Ausfahrt begann nach etwa 50km wieder ein leichtes Knarzen.

Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich die korrekten Anzugsmomente für die Hinterbauschrauben herkriege oder hat sonst jemand einen Tipp, wie man die Geräusche dauerhaft los wird?

Danke, fricc


----------



## mrwulf (6. Juni 2015)

Hier hilft es nur die ABC Lagerteile alle leicht zu fetten. Also Hinterbaulager auseinander bauen. Anleitung findet sich auf der Bike Action (dt. Importeur von Rocky) Seite unter Support.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fricc (7. Juni 2015)

Danke, das habe ich schon gesehen. Leider stehen hier aber auch keine Anzugsdrehmomente dabei. Ich möchte es mir nach Möglichkeit auch ersparen, den ganzen Hinterbau zu zerlegen, um alles zu fetten.


----------



## robrocky (11. Juni 2015)

Nach einer Wäsche mit dem Gartenschlauch habe ich bei meinem 2014er Instinct 970 MSL leider auch ein nerviges Knacken beim Treten. Sattelstütze und Kettenblattschrauben habe ich schon ausgeschlossen. Habe gesehen, dass sämtliche O-Ringe des Hinterbaus schon brüchig sind. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Ersatz bekomme und wie die Anzugsdrehmomente sind?


----------



## __U3__ (12. Juni 2015)

robrocky schrieb:


> Nach einer Wäsche mit dem Gartenschlauch habe ich bei meinem 2014er Instinct 970 MSL leider auch ein nerviges Knacken beim Treten. Sattelstütze und Kettenblattschrauben habe ich schon ausgeschlossen. Habe gesehen, dass sämtliche O-Ringe des Hinterbaus schon brüchig sind. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Ersatz bekomme und wie die Anzugsdrehmomente sind?


 
Wenn ich die Bilder sehe wird mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht!
Sowas bei darf und kann einfach nicht passieren und bestärkt mich in meiner Auffassung bezüglich der Qualität von Rocky Mountain!
Wie mrwulf schon sagte hilft da nur Auseinanderbauen und gründliches Fetten mit wasserfestem Fett.
Die Abdichtung der Lager mittels nem dazwischen gequetschtem O-Ring ist allerdings sowas von billig und untauglich, was bei Dir durch das Eindringen von Wasser und dem dadurch hervorgerufenem Knacken ja bestätigt wurde. Wie die Umlenkungslager an Motocross-Motorrädern funktionsfähig gedichtet sind kann ich jedem Interessierten gern zeigen...

Zum Thema O-Ring, nimm Dir die Maße in auseinander gebautem Zustand ab (Innendurchmesser und Durchmesser des Gummis) und kauf Dir welche für nen paar Pfennige bei nem Maschinenhandel! Spart Unmengen an Geld, Versandkosten und Zeit, und ist mit Sicherheit auch ne andere Qualität als dieser verbaute Schrott!

Schöne Grüße aus der Instandhaltung,
Uwe


----------



## fricc (16. Juni 2015)

Bei mir hat das Knarzen auch einige Zeit, nachdem einer der O-Ringe gerissen war, begonnen. So rissig wie bei dir sehen sie allerdings nicht aus. Zum Anzugsmoment fürs Element habe ich Folgendes gefunden:

From the 2014 tech manual...

Hardware and Torque Specification:

All custom hardware (alloy thru-bolts, screws, and nuts) requires the use of LOCTITE 243 (blue) a medium strength thread-lock. The torque specification unless otherwise stated is 100 to 110 in*lbs or 11.3 to 12.4 Nm.

Non custom hardware (steel bolts) requires the use of LOCTITE 243 (blue), a medium strength thread-lock. The torque specification unless otherwise stated is 60 to 80 in*lbs or 6.7 to 9.0 Nm.

Die O-Ringe scheinen laut Aussage meines Rocky-Händlers aber auch gar nicht mehr nötig zu sein. Statt dessen wird jetzt doch empfohlen, die Lager zu schmieren - weiß aber jetzt nicht mehr genau womit.

Ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings noch nicht. Auf der letzten Ausfahrt habe ich mir ein paar Rippen gebrochen, das Rad ist heil, ich aber falle wohl für ein paar Wochen aus.

fricc


----------



## __U3__ (18. Juni 2015)

fricc schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das Knarzen auch einige Zeit, nachdem einer der O-Ringe gerissen war, begonnen.


 
Damit hast Du Dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben...
Der O-Ring ist das Einzigste, was Wasser und Dreck aus den Lagern draußen hält.
Bei mir hat es auch mit intakten O-Ringen angefangen zu knarzen, und wenn dann Wasser und Schmutz noch dazukommen ist das Endergebnis vorherzusehen.

Die Aussage von Deinem Händler halte ich allerdingsfür kompletten Quatsch!
Wenn Du das Lager fettest, ist das Knarzen defintiv weg. Wenn Du aber den O-Ring weglässt, kann Wasser und Dreck (der wird von Fett magisch angezogen) wunderschön in Dein neu gefettetes Lager eindringen = Lager im Eimer...
Du musst also Beides machen, Lager fetten und O-Ringe erneuern!

mfg Uwe


----------



## fricc (18. Juni 2015)

Das sehe ich auch so. Trotz folgenden Beitrags auf mtbr zu dem Thema: http://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mounta...g-maintenance-can-i-use-degreaser-947590.html

Ganz weglassen würde ich die O-Ringe nicht.


----------



## robrocky (22. Juni 2015)

Das sind ja eine ganze Menge Antworten - super. Allerdings auch wieder ein paar Fragen...
Ich werde jetzt folgendes machen:
1. Neue O-Ringe bestellen. Bikeaction verweist an den Händler. Mein Händler stellt sich tot bei mail und telefonischen Anfragen :-(. Deshalb hole ich mir hier selbst Ersatz: www.contorion.de. Ich mach das eh lieber selber, dann weiß ich das es g´scheit gmacht is! ...und die neuen O-Ringe leben vielleicht auch länger als die originalen von RM.
2. Lager zerlegen und säubern
3. White Lightning Crystal Clear Grease verwenden, die wird von Bikeaction empfohlen.
4. Lager mit neuen O-Ringen wieder zusammenbauen
Natürlich gibt es dann einen Anwenderbericht.


----------



## fricc (22. Juni 2015)

Super, bin schon neugierig, was du berichtest. Bei den Lagern an der Wippe dürfte ja der Zusammenbau einer ziemliche Fitzlerei sein. Rocky bietet dafür offenbar sogar ein eigenes Montagewerkezeug an.


----------



## robrocky (23. Juni 2015)

...hmmm, finde nichts zum Thema Montagewerkzeug von rocky... kannst du mir auf den Fred helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fricc (23. Juni 2015)

Gerne:

http://shop.bikes.com/collections/accessories/products/arp3810100-abc-pivot-box


----------



## robrocky (23. Juni 2015)

ahh, jetzt verstehe ich! Die bieten einen Montage-Dorn an. Aber für 50 $ ist mir das zu teuer. Das ist in 5 Minuten selbst gedreht .
Außerdem ist "Fitzelei" mein zweiter Vorname. Trotzdem merci für den Hinweis!


----------



## fricc (23. Juli 2015)

Ein Nachtrag zum Thema: Ich habe schließlich einfach probehalber einmal die Lager an den Ausfallenden ausgebaut und gereinigt, allerdings nicht gefettet, da ich das entsprechende Fett noch nicht hatte. Das Reinigen alleine hat aber offensichtlich auch schon geholfen. Zumindest herrscht jetzt seit etwa 400km Ruhe. Die Lager waren übrigens zwar etwas verschmutzt, sonst aber in einem guten Zustand - auch jenes, bei dem der O-Ring fehlt.


----------

